# Help



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone got any info on t-bullets?


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

bunp


----------



## cutright (Dec 29, 2010)

Be more specific!


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

Are they any good for a 58 year old.
would you use a pct, if so what would you advise.


----------



## jlacap (Dec 29, 2010)

are you talking about t-bol (turanabol)?

p.s. Joboco, did you eat a taco?


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm confused...

-T


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

jlacap said:


> are you talking about t-bol (turanabol)?
> Extreme Nutrition Ltd : T-Bullet (60 caps) [T-Bullet] - £59.95
> 
> p.s. Joboco, did you eat a taco?


no comprendae kimosaby on taco question must be a state side thing.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

Moving to supplements forum....would move it to useless junk that doesn't even tell you whats in it forum if we had one 


-T


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

TwisT said:


> Moving to supplements forum....would move it to useless junk that doesn't even tell you whats in it forum if we had one
> 
> If that's your attitude dude why not move yourself to the I CAN BE BOTHERED CORNER!    you maybe dont have this in the good old us of a


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh I can always be bothered  I just hate useless shit claims.

"Extreme T-Bullets are the strongest testosterone enhancing sports nutrition supplement available."

Lets re-read that statement a few times. Ok... so what PH compound does T-Bullet contain that makes it more powerful then some of the most potent designer steroids on the market....anyone....???? A supplement that doesn't even tell you its own supplement facts??

Please 

-T


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

OK point taken, some of the UK market seems to like this product. Why I dont know, that's why I thought I'd see what you dudes think.
In your opinion what would be a good starting point?


----------



## joboco (Dec 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone offering help on this one please.


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

Just buy some fucking Anabolic Matrix from IronMag bro. At least you know whats in it.
DHEA is probably what you need ....for your age and all....no pun intend.

Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

rzrbak said:


>


 
   is that the best you can do bro


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Just buy some fucking Anabolic Matrix from IronMag bro. At least you know whats in it.
> DHEA is probably what you need ....for your age and all....no pun intend.
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


 
240 plus  thanks bud I do use dhea at times and it does work for me, just wanted something stronger.


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

Any more offers of help??


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

guess not.


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Just buy some fucking Anabolic Matrix from IronMag bro. At least you know whats in it.
> DHEA is probably what you need ....for your age and all....no pun intend.
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels


 
Thanks boy, but I'm not past it yet, I've still got at least another 50 years to go if not more.

Why do so called oldies of which I'm not one just get told to use DHEA.

I'm trying to decide what to use of a stronger nature, but some other young whippersnapper moved my post to the sups shelf.

And please dont say if i cant decide I should not even be looking, because everyone on here has a different opinion on what is best.

I dont expect anyone to give me a specific answer just help me as you would anyone else and dont put me on the scrap heap just yet.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

joboco said:


> 240 plus  thanks bud I do use dhea at times and it does work for me, just wanted something stronger.



I understand, I didn't know you already tried it. I'll call my dogs off. 

There was a recent post with regard to T-Bullets but I think it's  Turanobol 

which has good stats.


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> I understand, I didn't know you already tried it. I'll call my dogs off.
> 
> There was a recent post with regard to T-Bullets but I think it's Turanobol
> 
> which has good stats.


 
Thanks 240PLUS


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

joboco said:


> Thanks boy, but I'm not past it yet, I've still got at least another 50 years to go if not more.
> 
> Why do so called oldies of which I'm not one just get told to use DHEA.
> 
> ...





T-bullets is probablly Testosterone enhancer. It's probablly equivallent to Ironmag's Anabolic Matrix but a red bottle.  Click the link provided.  But bro, if it is a test booster...can't beat the Iron Mags Brand..I just ordered a bottle myself. But learn how to use that google search botton

T-Bullet (up to 2 months) - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing

Hope it helps..


----------



## joboco (Dec 31, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> T-bullets is probablly Testosterone enhancer. It's probablly equivallent to Ironmag's Anabolic Matrix but a red bottle. Click the link provided. But bro, if it is a test booster...can't beat the Iron Mags Brand..I just ordered a bottle myself. But learn how to use that google search botton
> 
> T-Bullet (up to 2 months) - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing
> 
> Hope it helps..


 
Thanks for the input, believe me Google is my middle name. 

The problem trying to sort these things oneself is that all manufacturers claim to be the best. That's where help from experienced people like yourself is invaluable.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 31, 2010)

T bullets does not have any ingredients listed any where. I have now way to find out what it is. Just start with some Test E and youll be G2G!


----------



## joboco (Dec 31, 2010)

I sent them an e-mail asking them to list the ingredients, no reply yet.

So if they cant be bothered then I will buy elsewhere.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just get some fuckin test and don't waste your time on something u cant even get the ingredient profile


----------



## joboco (Dec 31, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Just get some fuckin test and don't waste your time on something u cant even get the ingredient profile


 
Go on then tell me what in your infinite wisdom.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 1, 2011)

joboco said:


> Go on then tell me what in your infinite wisdom.


 
Testosterone Enanthate or cypionate numb nuts.


----------



## joboco (Jan 1, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Testosterone Enanthate or cypionate numb nuts.


 
Why do we keep calling each other names. What a waste of life.

Thanks for the info Ill Google it.


----------



## joboco (Jan 1, 2011)

Below is a web definition of numb nuts, is this you.

It cant be me as I am the one seeking information.

Could not resist that one.

When a person thinks that they're right about something in which they're really not in reality


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 1, 2011)

joboco said:


> Below is a web definition of numb nuts, is this you.
> 
> It cant be me as I am the one seeking information.
> 
> When a person thinks that they're right about something in which they're really not in reality


 
And what exactly is it that I am not right about? Enlighten me with your infinite wisdom.


----------



## joboco (Jan 1, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> And what exactly is it that I am not right about? Enlighten me with your infinite wisdom.


 
Im not criticising your knowledge cavtrooper96, fxuck knows I now nothing much at present but I hope I am learning.

Just having a bit of fun dude,.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 1, 2011)

joboco said:


> Why do we keep calling each other names. What a waste of life.
> 
> Thanks for the info Ill Google it.



Because it's fun.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 1, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Just get some fuckin test and don't waste your time on something u cant even get the ingredient profile



Yea...Test E would be your best bet. I think test E last a bit a while longer.


----------



## joboco (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for that 240PLUS.


----------



## bdg0101 (Jan 2, 2011)

Joboco mate, don't know if you'r still interested in finding out the ingredients in T-Bullets, but here you go....

10mg 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol (same stuff as Superdrol and SD Matrix)
30mg 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol (bit of a mouthful) but is classified as a progestin, and inhibits progesterone)

Just started a course myself. Previously used SD Matrix, (T-Bullets minus the 13-ethly....) and got great results. 

Not gonna lie and don't mean to be rude, but i'd be packing it in at around the 60 age, unless you have fantastic familial genetic in regards to your cardiovascular and circulatory systems, (no familial strokes, cardiac arrests, arteriosclerosis, etc.).

PCT - pretty standard Tamoxifen and Clomid cycle, 
3 days prior to last day of cycle, 20mg Tamoxifen (twice daily)
Day 1 (PCT) 100mg Clomid (twice a day) + 20mg Tamoxifen (twice daily)
Week 1 - 75>50mg Clomid* (twice daily) + 20mg Tamoxifen (twice daily)
Week 2 - 50>25mg Clomid* (twice daily) + 20mg Tamoxifen (twice daily)
Week 3 - 25mg Clomid (twice daily) + 20mg Tamoxifen daily
Week 4 - phase out both, clomid has a long half-life so only needs use the first couple of days of week 4. 

Hope that all helps buddy.

I'll let you know how the T-bullets do for me.

Peace 

Bdg

* = reduce dose over the week


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 3, 2011)

bdg0101 said:


> Joboco mate, don't know if you'r still interested in finding out the ingredients in T-Bullets, but here you go....
> 
> 10mg 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol (same stuff as Superdrol and SD Matrix)
> 30mg 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one, 17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one-17b-ol (bit of a mouthful) but is classified as a progestin, and inhibits progesterone)


 
That's definitely NOT for beginners. You gotta be careful with those progesterones. Unless you like prolactin gyno of course. That and the superdrol can be pretty harsh. Is 2nd one tren? if so... I dont like the dosing. I had to take the oral tren at 120mg. Superdrol at 30 can really be harsh. Most shouldt go over 20mg.


----------



## joboco (Jan 3, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> T bullets does not have any ingredients listed any where. I have now way to find out what it is. Just start with some Test E and youll be G2G!


 
Well cav, we now know the contents of t-bullets.

Regarding Test E should I stack it with anything or use it on its own.

For PCT i was thinking of Nolva.

Your thoughts will as always be appreciated.


----------



## joboco (Jan 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## joboco (Jan 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## joboco (Jun 4, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> That's definitely NOT for beginners. You gotta be careful with those progesterones. Unless you like prolactin gyno of course. That and the superdrol can be pretty harsh. Is 2nd one tren? if so... I dont like the dosing. I had to take the oral tren at 120mg. Superdrol at 30 can really be harsh. Most shouldt go over 20mg.


 
Well big man, I'm afraid I have to agree with you on this one T-Bullets are defo serious shit for a newby.

Against your advice I tried them put on 18lb after 3 weeks had to stop taking them. The plus side if there is one I kept about 4lb of gains. Whoopie what a load of shiiiit these thing are.Not worth the health risk.

To much brain washing going on in UK market.


----------

